# Microbreweries In Melbourne Cbd



## AussieJosh (5/6/11)

Hi people.

My Gf is headed to the Airport right now for a buisness trip in melbourne. She will be there for a few days and likes a good beer just as much as any of us!  She asked me to find out if there are any good micros in the CBD or not to far out. Or pubs that serve beers from micros. I did a quick google search and found a bunch of diffrent places. Some with good reviews some with bad.
So im here asking if you good beer drinking/making folk who live in the beautiful city of Melbourne can point out some of the better places to go? 

Thank you all for any help.  

Josh.


----------



## bullsneck (5/6/11)

Mrs. Parma's serve up some good grub (see name of restaurant for clue) and they showcase all Victoria has to offer in terms of micro brewed beers. It's in the CBD, too.


----------



## DU99 (5/6/11)

if she want's to wander just of the city there's local taphouse
http://www.thelocal.com.au/MEL/

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?oe=utf-8&am...ved=0CCQQnwIwAQ


----------



## mxd (5/6/11)

young and jackson, belgium beer case, transport


----------



## WarmBeer (5/6/11)

Beer Deluxe
Cookie
Biero Bar
Penny Blue

All these serve good beers, usually at premium prices.


----------



## Wolfman (5/6/11)

Yep +1 for Mrs Parma's. Great beer, food and service.


----------



## Siborg (5/6/11)

+1 for Beer Deluxe, Mrs Parmas and The Local Taphouse in St Kilda.

Also, theres the Belgian at Eureka Tower, a short walk from Flinders St Station, as is Beer Deluxe and Young and Jacksons.


----------



## mugley (5/6/11)

The places mentioned above are all good.

Can't think of anywhere that actually brews (commercially) in the CBD apart from JS at the Portland. But she could do the short tram ride to the Mountain Goat brewery in Richmond (only open Wednesday and Friday evening AFAIK), followed by a quick stagger to the Royston which has decent food and awesome beer, followed by a longish walk or very short taxi ride to the Terminus.

For another short tram ride in the other direction, the Courthouse in North Melbourne is usually worth a visit.


----------



## AussieJosh (5/6/11)

Thanks for all the replys guys! I sent her the names and addys of a bunch of places you mentiond! Im sure she will have a good time. while im stuck here in Adelaide doing the daily grind.


----------



## Mercs Own (5/6/11)

European is good for beer and food and it is in the city.


----------



## DU99 (5/6/11)

could also try this
http://www.hotelspencer.com.au/beerspirits.html


----------



## DoctorBob (5/6/11)

+1 for Mrs Parmas's.

Had a recommendation from the guys on AHB for a business trip to Melbourne & had a great night!


----------



## AussieJosh (5/6/11)

Thanks Merc and DU99. ill pass it on. She is at one of the recomendations mentiond in the first few posts , and enjoying it very much.
I so wish i was there! But im at home drinking some Coopers Sparkling ale untill my IPA is ready to tap on wed.


----------



## AussieJosh (5/6/11)

Sorry Paul,

Was that.....

http://www.theeuropean.com.au/ ?

Or...

http://www.europeanbiercafe.com.au/ >

Ill take it the 2nd?


----------



## Rotgut (5/6/11)

Check out http://craftypint.com/

The map's pretty handy for an out-of-towner. Some good info on there too!


----------



## enuun (5/6/11)

was at beer deluxe, mrs parmas and young and jackson's 6 months ago
It was all great especially with the cooper's vintage on tap at y&j
But i did most of the drinking with bottles from the bottle shops back at the hotel =)


----------



## peaky (5/6/11)

Doctor Bob said:


> +1 for Mrs Parmas's.
> 
> Had a recommendation from the guys on AHB for a business trip to Melbourne & had a great night!



I've been living in Melbourne for almost 12 months and still haven't made it to Mrs Parmas.

How lame  

It's been it recommended on this forum heaps, about time I got down there I think!


----------



## AussieJosh (5/6/11)

peakydh said:


> I've been living in Melbourne for almost 12 months and still haven't made it to Mrs Parmas.
> 
> How lame
> 
> It's been it recommended on this forum heaps, about time I got down there I think!




The GF was in Melb for 1 Hr and made it there!


----------



## chadjaja (6/6/11)

I'd def say the Bier Cafe on Exhibition st and little Collins st. The downstairs bar always has a huge variety on tap and the bar fridges are stocked pretty full of great beers too.

But for the best bar in town I personally think you can't go past Cookie on Swanston st. The beer menu comes on its own and its about 40 pages long! Go to Cookie and you will find it hard to beat for beer selection, venue, location and hours.


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/6/11)

I found it last week and been to Mrs Parma's twice now!! It really is a nice place with fantastic service. Had the Otaway Wild Hop Organic Ale :icon_drool2: Last week gave the Mountain Goat Fancy pants ago and was sensational. Love the rotating taps idea but they dont last long!!!


----------



## super_simian (6/6/11)

Mrs Parma is OK, but the decor is a bit naff.


----------



## DU99 (6/6/11)

but who goes to admire the decor..i go for the food/beer


----------



## super_simian (6/6/11)

Well, the restaurant environment is pretty important for most people - I'm not saying everything needs to be white paint, chrome and polished concrete (far from it, I hate that kind of thing in fact) but Mrs Parma's feels like the carvery section of a particularly crap RSL. For good environs see: LC Dining Hall, The Standard or Lambs Go Bar (RIP)


----------



## Adam Howard (6/6/11)

super_simian said:


> Well, the restaurant environment is pretty important for most people - I'm not saying everything needs to be white paint, chrome and polished concrete (far from it, I hate that kind of thing in fact) but Mrs Parma's feels like the carvery section of a particularly crap RSL. For good environs see: LC Dining Hall, The Standard or Lambs Go Bar (RIP)



I agree. Plus I found although they had some nice beers there the list is pretty limited! Wouldn't bother going back. If I want a good list of obscure stuff I'd hit up Penny Blue or a few other places. Pretty hard to go past the LC Dining Hall for the total package though.


----------



## bum (6/6/11)

super_simian said:


> Mrs Parma's feels like the carvery section of a particularly crap RSL.


Yeah, but I think the shit crowd they generally get in there hurts them more than the decor. Always full of loud-mouthed suits thinking they're being adventurous when they swap from Draught to Gippsland Gold.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/11)

super_simian said:


> Well, the restaurant environment is pretty important for most people - I'm not saying everything needs to be white paint, chrome and polished concrete (far from it, I hate that kind of thing in fact) but Mrs Parma's feels like the carvery section of a particularly crap RSL. For good environs see: LC Dining Hall, The Standard or Lambs Go Bar (RIP)


Pull ur head in. one of tge first places in melb serving craft beer and Vic craft beer at that and u dis it cause of the location in the city (ie Paris end) so it has to have a certain look. What fkn rsl do u go to. As an ex dogger I've seen a few and it isn't rsl. Look past rubbish and look to the beer. They showcase great beer incl amateur brews from comps (melb brewers had a brewer do a brew with Jamison brewery and serve it). It's a great place for us locals who work around there. 

Back On topic, there's a couple of melb bar threads. But they cover a lot of the stuff already discussed. It's a good place if u know where to go.


----------



## DU99 (6/6/11)

everyone to there own taste...i enjoyed my visit there....


----------



## bum (6/6/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, but I think the shit crowd they generally get in there hurts them more than the decor.



I should have also refuted the idea previously suggestes that the beer list ain't much chop. Good, regularly changing selection that will always has me coming back.


----------



## AussieJosh (9/6/11)

Thanks for everything guys! She only made it to parma's but went there twice! She said beers where good and staff are friendly!
Brought me back these beers!  She has been my GF for 9 years at the end of this year! Maybe i should start thinking about a ring? I had a look on justliketherealthing.com but they seem very expensive....LOL! :lol: 

Thanks guys!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

peakydh said:


> I've been living in Melbourne for almost 12 months and still haven't made it to Mrs Parmas.
> 
> How lame
> 
> It's been it recommended on this forum heaps, about time I got down there I think!



Dont get down on yourself i've been here 10 years and never made it.
only just hit the Local Taphouse in Stkilda and it was definitely worth the visit.


----------

